# Ordering Butt Bars?



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Could you use the stall guards with the clips until you find what you want?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dctack (Jul 6, 2012)

Try a trailer parts store. *horsetraileraccessorystore.com *has butt chains, but I'm sure you could find a place if you want solid bars.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine had stout chains with a piece of rubber pipe running the length of the chain.


----------

